# Illinois man fights for his Second Amendment and property rights



## nechaev (Nov 10, 2012)

Scary to think that one could lose one's firearms over a simple harmless statement.

:twisted:Arlington Heights man, police in dispute over confiscating his guns - DailyHerald.com


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

nechaev said:


> Scary to think that one could lose one's firearms over a simple harmless statement.
> 
> :twisted:Arlington Heights man, police in dispute over confiscating his guns - DailyHerald.com


There are laws that dictate the doctor is required to notify someone when you make a threatening statement to yourself or others. He may have been upset and frustrated about his wife's death, doesn't seem outlandish. From his accusations it does sound like the police acted incorrectly in the way they took his weapons and treated him. Just imagine the shit storm if the doctor wouldn't of said anything or the police not stepped in if he would have murdered his wife's doctor.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, then why didn't the police in Aurora, CO do anything about the warnings from James Holmes' therapist before he went on his rampage??????


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

OMG

For those that haven't figured it out, the next round of gun confiscation is for those that are mentally unstable.

SO don't seek help for those voices in your head, or your depression, or your crappy marriage, or your child's hemiroids!

The current guvment is seeking to put you on the "not buy list" for any type of firearm and will use your past history to put you there.

And BTW if you take any type of prescription drug, and are serious about firearm ownership, the STOP USING THE DRUGS!!


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Poor Fella. First mistake was trusting the Therapist in this political climate. Second mistake was allowing the Police into his home without a warrant..."Knock!Knock!..it's the Police!"..."DO you have a warrant?"..."No"..."Then either kick the door in,or come back when you do and kick the door in,have a nice day officers"..that's the proper response. Also.."Can i search you car?"..the answer is always,always,always NO!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

"Mandatory reporters" are those folks who must report to the police any child abuse or neglect, people who they consider to be a possible threat to themselves or others, and people who are intent on breaking the law in a criminally violent or dangerous manner. They include therapists other than psychiatrists, teachers, medical professionals, ministers, and a few others. It is a judgement call and if she stated that she didn't think he was dangerous to himself or others but reported it anyway.... she was going beyond the scope of her responsibility. As a "mandatory reporter" I have had to make a few of those calls - I hate doing it because if my judgement is wrong then I just screwed someone's life up for a long time. The times I have called there has been no doubt - no judgement call necessary but it could happen.

The police in this case (if I accept the story as it is posted) flat broke the law! They did more than overstep their authority they reacted to a non-issue, long after the fact, with egregious prejudice. Then to cover their tracks and in an obvious attempt to justify their first wrong move they essentially kidnapped this man and tried to get what they needed to have him committed by threat of force. This sounds like it is a department wide problem that starts at the top and permeates the entire force.

I hope he ends up owning that town - then he can be the one to fire them all and recruit a new department.


----------



## RedbeardTheZombieHunter (May 12, 2013)

Cops constantly overstep thier authority either out of ignorance of the law, or the tin badge power trip. They hate being wrong and when a cop is wrong and you call him on it, he's always got the option to trump something up if he's got that big of a hardon for you (especially if there's no witnesses). When and if that big SHTF situation pops off, the majority of the cops are gonna be the last ones you should expect help from and should be avoided just like any other armed thug that'll likely shoot you in the head for your B.O.B. or any food supplies you have. Not to say all cops are like that, but then when the SHTF, How many of your neighbors would you trust with your life? The advantage to having neighbors for many years is after a while you get an idea who you can and can't trust. How do you know which one of those uniforms has a decent person in it, and which ones are concealing a D-bag like an AHPD officer who's not afraid to shit on the law to protect his ass, his job and his freedom? Now consider how many rotten cops there are like that in this country alone and KEEP YOUR GUNS (and your preps) HIDDEN BUT CLOSE!
I believe Stone Cold Steve Austin said it best, " DON'T TRUST ANYBODY!".


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I think that you should be adjudicated mentally ill before your guns can be taken away. A confirmed diagnosis of schizophrenia, clinical depression, bipolar disorder, multiple personality disorder or paranoia/paranoid schizophrenia should be about it. Those diagnosed with PTSD or generalized anxiety disorder should be treated and re evaluated. I believe that everyone has low points in their lives that require a little help. You shouldn't be punished for it. As gun owners we are the current target of any number of modern with hunts. Anything that can be used to separate us from our guns is encouraged. Be careful what you say.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Paranoid people are not necessarily dangerous. Paranoid schizophrenics are rarely dangerous so not all of them need to have their guns taken away.
The law states that you must be adjudicated (a judge has to agree with the doctors estimation of) your danger to yourself or others. Then your rights can be terminated.
Clinical depression is rarely a cause for someone to be a danger to themselves or others. If being bi-polar was grounds to take away someone's rights half the population of most big cities would be confined to psych wards. I have known quite a few people who are bi-polar and they are no more a danger to themselves or other than a teddy bear is likely to bite you.They just have wide, sudden, swings of emotions. One moment they can be so depressed that they don't want to do anything and the next they want to go out and spend their life savings, take a boat cruise, or maybe buy a new pair of shoes.

People who are likely to have a psychotic break, as can be the case for a minority of folks with PTSD or other psychosis are the ones that need to be watched carefully. Even then there can be influences in their lives that keep them from hurting others or themselves. 

The person working with them, if they actually care enough to watch and listen to them, can tell when the personality changes toward becoming dangerous. It is still a judgement call but that's why they are called "professionals".


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> OMG
> 
> For those that haven't figured it out, the next round of gun confiscation is for those that are mentally unstable.
> 
> ...


I'll keep taking my blood pressure and asthma meds thank you. I'll also tell my physician anything I want them to know.


----------



## The Fark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

I just can't believe that the trust between patient and therapist can be violated for a political agenda. It seems like therapists with the correct training would be able to distinguish the difference between "I am sad about what happened," and "I am filled with rage and want murder." I think this whole ordeal never needed to happen.

I have many friends that own many different weapons and also seek therapy. It is like they respond to weapons with an entirely different part of their brain. They feel a spectacular bond with their weapons, as the Samurai once did. They have varying feelings about the happenings in their lives, yet they never feel like they need to violate the sanctity of their name, OR their weapons by utilizing them for evil, or some other insignificant deed that would only disgrace them.

I understand that the local authorities are only following orders. Maybe I speak only for myself, but I feel as though there is something to be said about the honor of an individual that owns weapons, yet has the courage to seek professional help for their issues.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

KillSwitch said:


> There are laws that dictate the doctor is required to notify someone when you make a threatening statement to yourself or others. He may have been upset and frustrated about his wife's death, doesn't seem outlandish. From his accusations it does sound like the police acted incorrectly in the way they took his weapons and treated him. Just imagine the shit storm if the doctor wouldn't of said anything or the police not stepped in if he would have murdered his wife's doctor.


I don't care if there are laws dictating the doctor to notify someone making a threat! the therapist stated she did not think he was a threat to anybody! There was no reason she should have broken the patient doctor confidentiality law! He was not considered a thereat by the therapist but she told the police anyways!? idk maybe what he said was somthing very bad but this is just another reason why people will start avoiding therapists in the future because they can't be trusted! they will/are becoming a hand of the government at investigating "threats" to society. Poor guy when you can't even express your anger without your guns being taken away!


----------

